# [C++] Daten in einer textdatei speichern



## Olikk (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute ich bin ein Newby im bereich C++ 
so einfache dinge kann ich nun schon jetzt arbeite ich gerade an einem Projekt für die Ausbildung 

Mein Problem ist jetz das ich ein Programm mit mehreren Eingabefeldern (Edit1 bis Edit 100) 
habe und alle werte die darin eingegeben werden sollen bei einem Klick auf Speichern in eine textdatei gespeichert werden und natürlich auch wieder geladen werden können mit einem klick auf laden alle werte befinden sich auch in Variablen (a[10] bis J[10])

Vielen Dank für eure hilfe im voraus schonmal


----------



## Philipp9494 (1. Januar 2008)

nach 10 sek im google http://www.tsql.de/c_plus_plus/c++_datei_schreiben.php.

Das nächste mal bitte Forensuche oder google benutzen..


----------



## Olikk (1. Januar 2008)

Soweit war ich auch schon 

C++ Datei schreiben, speichern
Nachfolgende Zeilen speichern einen String in einer Datei.
-->
wie schrieb ich jetzt ein eingabefeld in einen String 

oder wie sieht ein string überhaupt aus


----------



## Grulf (1. Januar 2008)

Moin,
benutze statt den Arrays a[10] bis J[10] dich einfach ein 2 dimensionales Array.
Das kann man ganz normal deklarieren,und es passt ne Menge rein. ^^
string a[10,10];
Auf jeden Teil im ersten Teil des Arrays kommen dann 10 weitere,also so:
a[1,1]
a[1,2]
o.
a[3,8] 
usw.

```
[...]
int i=0;
int j=0;
string buf, a[10,10];
while(!YourFstream.eof()) {
getline(YourFstream,buf);
a[j,i] = buf;
if(i % 10 == 0){
j++;
}
i++;
}
[...]
```

Frage->Stellen^^

Oder musstest du die Arrays erst reinschreiben? Dann wäre das ganze umzukehren. ^^

Gruß,
Grulf


----------



## Olikk (3. Januar 2008)

Habs jetzt so gelöst 
kann mir jetzt jemand sagen wie ich die daten wieder laden kann ? 

Daten speichern 
Dazu muss im Builder unter Dialoge der button SaveDialog in die Form gezogen werden 
(Dieser ist später nicht mehr sichtbar)


```
...
TForm1 *Form1;
....// Variabelendeklaration
TStringList *Name_123 ; // name_123 = freie Bezeichnung 
....
// Speichernbutton Code 
 
name_123 = new TStringList; 
name_123->Add (Edit1->Text)// die daten von edit 1 werden in name_123 geschrieben 

if (SaveDialog1->Execute ())
    {
    name_123->SaveToFile (SaveDialog1->FileName)   ;
    
    Application->MessageBox
      ("Erfolgreich gespeichert", "Achtung!", 0+48) ;
    }
  }
  catch (...)
  {
    Application->MessageBox
      ("Fehler beim Speichern der Datei!", "Achtung!", 0+48);
    Sicher = false;
  }
```


----------



## Grulf (3. Januar 2008)

Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil,heißt es ja so schön...Grml


----------

